# Elmer's Pumping Engine - finished



## Sshire (Aug 17, 2013)

A few final pictures. The entire build is here
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/elmers-pumping-engine-20677/






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2q2Q5nrFaE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2q2Q5nrFaE[/ame]


----------



## Philjoe5 (Aug 17, 2013)

Congratulations Stan on a great looking and running engine.  The detail work is fantasticThm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Sshire (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, Phil. Appreciate it. Without the detailing, etc. I could have finished in 1/2 the time.


----------



## wagnmkr (Aug 18, 2013)

That is A lovely piece of craftsmanship. Very timely as well as I am just starting to cut out some pieces for one.

Two questions ... Is yours the actual size on the plans?

Your floors look to be thicker than 1/8" . I only ask since I had contemplated using thicker material as well, since I already have it.

Again, a marvelous job.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## cwelkie (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice Stan - beautiful model.
Getting it finished between April and August (of the same year) is an achievement in itself.  (As we often learn - 90% complete and 90% to go)
Thanks for sharing your project ...
Charlie


----------



## Sshire (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks fr the kind comments.
Tom
It is 100% actual plan size. The floors looked thin to me after I did the first assembly. That's when I decided to use the 3/8"x1/4"  basswood edging to give them a thicker look. Just one of the things, as Charlie said, that was the extra 90%.


----------



## wagnmkr (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info Stan. I am deciding whether to up the size by 50% or not.

I do have some very nice 1/2" corian that would make the floors look like they were made out of marble.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## GailInNM (Aug 18, 2013)

Fine workmanship, Stan.
Gail in NM


----------



## kvom (Aug 18, 2013)

I like it.  Tried pumping water yet?


----------



## Sshire (Aug 18, 2013)

Gail
Thank you. I try to make each one better.

No more water until I repack the pumps.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Aug 19, 2013)

This is just fantastic Stan!  I love Elmer's engines and this does him justice.  Actually, to be honest, if you see the book yours is probably more visually appealing.


----------



## Sshire (Aug 19, 2013)

JW
Thanks for the more than kind comments. I saw the book once for a few minutes. I'd love to find one at a reasonable price but they seem to be quite expensive now. The photos on the copies at John-Tom leave everything to the imagination, so, for me, it's probably a good thing.


----------



## dreeves (Nov 1, 2013)

Stan,  I want to see it pump some water!!!

Dave


----------



## Sshire (Nov 1, 2013)

Damn, Dave. I just cleaned it, but I'll fillerup and get a video. 
Lunch???


----------

